# Fly tying beginner



## Trapp (Apr 6, 2011)

Started tying a few flies of my own. Some are turning out pretty good and some look like a pile of bird poop on a hook.





































Would like to hear some opinions on how they look so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Terry


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I know one thing, you throw those in front of a cat...you better remember not to strip set on the first strike...I'd go barbless.

I Got an idea check out TFF fly tying classes...very informative, instructional, and fun. The instructors are world class...er well at least Houston class!

www.texasflyfishers.org


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Golden said:


> I know one thing, you throw those in front of a cat...you better remember not to strip set on the first strike...I'd go barbless.


:rotfl:


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Learn to tie a closer then a wooly bugger...the techniques you use in those 2 patterns you will use ever pattern you tie after that...


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Billy Baroo said:


> Learn to tie a closer then a wooly bugger...the techniques you use in those 2 patterns you will use ever pattern you tie after that...
> ]


this ^^^^


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

My suggestion to any new fly tyer is to tie 10-12 of each fly before moving on to another size/pattern/color/etc.

I have found after about the 2-4 fly the proportions just come together. Then the balance just help when they are biting had and snags a thick.

Good luck and keep up the good work.

Pete A.


----------

